# 2015 mid ohio saugeye trail



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

MID OHIO SAUGEYE TRAIL
2015 Fishing Tournament Schedule 


is as follows:




April 26, 2015 Indian Lake 


May 17, 2015 Buckeye

June 14, 2015 Alum 


July 19 CJ Brown 


October 17 & 18 Championship Indian Lake 

www.midohiosaugeyetrail.com


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Will the winter ever end??? Can't wait to see you guys at Indian!!!!


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

We are still looking for new teams check out our new web site . first event is April 26th. DON'T BE LEFT OUT


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

What will we do if buckeye has no water


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

I would vote for Indian ( back to back)


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Deer creek!!!!


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Search4eyes said:


> Deer creek!!!!


Ain't but 1 point to fish,last tournment entire field fished some location on the lake,


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Everybody likes Indian but let's not fish there every weekend. How about somewhere Brand new


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

That would be John's call were ever we go I'll be there even C J , I see where a tournment has already canselled their Buckeye visit.


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Count me in we are always there.


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

No matter where!


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like we are going to Hoover , more information to come later.


----------



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes that is correct. We will be changing to Hoover due to the recent developments at Buckeye lake.We have to consider everyone's safety and respect what the army corps of engineers have stated. We hope, like everyone that we will have Buckeye back on the schedule in a few years. Our thoughts go out to all the people affected by the recent developments at Buckeye lake.

John Stalling
Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail


----------

